# Kompakt Wakü für i7 5820k



## CL90 (27. Oktober 2014)

*Kompakt Wakü für i7 5820k*

Moin moin.

Ich weiche von meinem ursprünglichen Plan ab mein komplettes Gehäuse mit einer Wakü zu kühlen, da es für Lan-Partys (durch den häufigen Transport) relativ unsicher ist.
Die Gefahr, dass mir ein Leck den PC ganz oder teilweise schrottet ist mir zu groß. Bei den Kompakt Waküs sollte so ein Problem wohl nicht bestehen. (oder?)

- Gekühlt werden soll ein i7 5820k den ich bis dan die Schmerzgrenze-5% übertakten möchte. (So viel wie ich weggekühlt bekomme).
- Das Gehäuse hierfür ist ein Corsair C70. Bietet oben Platz für 2x 120 oder 2x 140mm Lüfter. Mit viel Spielerei passt oben vlt. auch 3x 120er Rein, Aber das wird eng, und die die äußeren Lüfter haben nicht komplett luftlöcher.

Laut einigen tests (z.b) sind diese Lüfter meine Favoriten:
- H105
- H110 
Lohnt sich der Swiftech H220X? Ich finde keine Vergleiche zu dem.

Was die vormontierten Lüfter angeht, kann ich da jederzeit durchtauschen. Habe hier 2x Noiseblocker (140) und 2x Corsair SP (120) rumliegen. 
Kann da sonst auch neue kaufen.

Budget ist halbswegs egal. Ich suche die Leistungstärkste / Halbwegs leiseste / sicherste kompakt Wakü die es gibt. Wenn die 200€ kostet, ok.

Welchen könntet ihr empfehlen?


Gruß,
CL90


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kompakt Wakü für i7 5820k*

Ich würde in deinem Fall dann komplett auf Luftkülung setzen. Die Kompakten dinger sind meistens sehr Laut und nicht Leistungsfähiger als die Luftkühler. Vom Preis will ich erst garnicht reden.

Also wenn Wakü dann richtig oder garnicht. (Das ist auch der Grund warum ich noch Luft habe. Ich investiere lieber das Geld in Leise Lüfter und Hardware wenn nötig)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kompakt Wakü für i7 5820k*

Nimm die H240X, was besseres bekommst du schlicht nicht.
Die raucht die Wasserkästen von Corsair in der Pfeife.


----------



## CL90 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kompakt Wakü für i7 5820k*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich würde in deinem Fall dann komplett auf Luftkülung setzen. Die Kompakten dinger sind meistens sehr Laut und nicht Leistungsfähiger als die Luftkühler. Vom Preis will ich erst garnicht reden.
> 
> Also wenn Wakü dann richtig oder garnicht. (Das ist auch der Grund warum ich noch Luft habe. Ich investiere lieber das Geld in Leise Lüfter und Hardware wenn nötig)


 Der h105 hat nach den tests die gleiche kühlleistung wie die 100€ CPU Kühler, hat aber den vorteil das ein besserer airflow um die Grafikarten entsteht. 
Soweit wurde mir das von Jemandem erklärt, bzw. die Kühlleistung kann man ja in Tests nachlesen.



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Nimm die H240X, was besseres bekommst du schlicht nicht.
> Die raucht die Wasserkästen von Corsair in der Pfeife.


Hast du beide oder woher weißt du das?


----------



## Pegasos (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kompakt Wakü für i7 5820k*

In deinem fall würde ich zur H110 tendieren ! 
Vergleich: Corsair Hydro H55, H60, H80i, H90, H100i & H110

Ist ein ganz interessanter Vergleichs Test !
Allerdings was ich immer mache die mitgelieferten Lüfter verbaue ich nicht !


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Oktober 2014)

*Kompakt Wakü für i7 5820k*



CL90 schrieb:


> Hast du beide oder woher weißt du das?


 
Ja, ich kenne beide.
Die H240X/H220X spielt einfach in einer anderen Liga, das Teil besteht halt nur aus Teilen die du so auch auf dem Markt kaufen kannst, praktisch eine fertig gebaute Custom-WaKü wenn du es so willst. Merkt man halt auch im Preis.
Bei den Wasserkästen von Corsair sind die billigst erhältlichen Teile irgendwie zusammengeschustert.
Ist zur Zeit aber noch nicht in Europa erhältlich, falls du weder warten noch importieren möchtest würde sich die Nepton 280L von Cooler Master anbieten, wäre so die stärkste zur Zeit erhältliche.


----------



## CL90 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kompakt Wakü für i7 5820k*

Ok vlt. sehe ich mir den Swiftex dann nochmal an wenn der hier erhältlich ist.

Ich hab mich jetzt vorerst für den H 105 entschieden. Der soll laut empfehlung und Reviews deutlich leiser (Pumpe) sein als der H 110.
Und ich werd versuchen ihn im PushPull zu betreiben.
Dafür wollte ich die gelieferten Lüffis + 2x Corsair SP 120 benutzen. 
- dabei wollte ich die die SP 120 Luft ich in den Radiator drücken lassen.
- Ist es sinvoll sich für das rausziehen von Luft aus dem Radiator noch extra Lüffis zu holen? 
Was wären das dann? Air Flow? oder auch SP?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kompakt Wakü für i7 5820k*

Wenn du schon 2x SP 120 hast dann kauf wenn du P/P machen möchtest die gleichen nochmal.
Die Standard Lüfter der H105 sind zu laut. 
Corsair AF Lüfter nimm man nur da, wo die Luft davor und dahinter nicht durch einen Gegenstand zu stark gebremst wird.

Bedenke P/P mit dem H105 ergibt eine gesamt Dicke von 85mm !
Soviel Platz solltest du auf jeden Fall haben damit nicht das Mainboard im Weg ist.

Dazu einen 3pin auf 4x 3pin Y Kabel damit du alle 4 Lüfter dann auf den CPU Fan Eingang auf dem Mainboard betreiben kannst.


----------



## CL90 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kompakt Wakü für i7 5820k*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Wenn du schon 2x SP 120 hast dann kauf wenn du P/P machen möchtest die gleichen nochmal.
> Die Standard Lüfter der H105 sind zu laut.
> Corsair AF Lüfter nimm man nur da, wo die Luft davor und dahinter nicht durch einen Gegenstand zu stark gebremst wird.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, ich dachte weil die Luft ungehindert aus dem Radi hinausströhmen kann, wären AF angemessener. Aber dann hole ich die SP 120 wenn es denn überhaupt passt.
Ich wollte je 2 an die CPU Fans anschließen. (CPU Fan und CPU Fan Opt.)
die  85mm werde ich nicht ganz zentrisch hinbekommen, aber wenn ich das ganze um 1 bis 2 cm hoch verlege, laufen die Lüfter an dem Mosfet-HS vorbei.
Ich werde basteln, fotografieren und dir dann schicken. Umbauen/Abbauen kann ich dann ja immer noch


----------



## GTA 3 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Kompakt Wakü für i7 5820k*

Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Bekomme übermorgen den H100i. Da jedoch die Standardlüfter zu laut sein sollen frage ich mich welche ich zusätzlich kaufen soll ? Welche sind besonders geeignet für den H100i ?


----------

